# shards of plates found in old city dump by river



## amywalker2007 (Feb 16, 2007)

hell, i have some shards of plates i found at an old city dump by the river. I know one of the shards are from the earl1900's. Can anyone tell me anymore about these unqiue pieces?
 http://auctionhealth.com/pub/0590.jpg
http://auctionhealth.com/pub/0591.jpg
http://auctionhealth.com/pub/0592.jpg
 thanks amy


----------



## madman (Feb 16, 2007)

hey amy cant get your pix to load .. but if your finding old plates by a river, well then, its time to start digging  mike


----------



## amywalker2007 (Feb 17, 2007)

just checked the link it still works


----------



## frank (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice pics of those plates pieces the last one looks polish or dainish .  Do any pieces have markings on the back  ??


----------



## Bottleboy4419 (Feb 17, 2007)

the last one is a very common piece..it is made in Japan also not very old the collectable china is normally from England or The United States


----------



## amywalker2007 (Feb 17, 2007)

the only thing we can see on the one is an eagle over a lion upside down and "chins". the other on doesnt have anything.


----------



## amywalker2007 (Feb 17, 2007)

we TH in Michigan near Saranac


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 18, 2007)

the links don't work for me either.


----------



## JGUIS (Feb 18, 2007)

Says "website no longer exists"


----------



## amywalker2007 (Feb 21, 2007)

ok here it is


----------



## epgorge (Feb 21, 2007)

The lion and the eagle have been used over the years to depict many cultures and military endeavors. The one which stands out in my mindis of the American Revolutionary War and the years leading up to the revolt. Many an issue between the Colonists and England were depicted by the Eagle (America) and the Lion (England).

 Also Polish, 2nd WW veterans in Scotland used that insignia as well.

 Joel


----------



## tncgal (Feb 21, 2007)

This mark is Homer Laughlin China Co., East Liverpool, OH, 1877 to the present.  Your mark was used c1877-c1890 and is shown on pg. 76 of DeBolt's Dictionary of American Pottery Marks.  "Laughlin's use of the American Eagle atop a vanquished British Lion to mark much early whiteware is also noteworthy.  And this was a time when many companies were hiding their ware behind marks replicating the British Coat of Arms."  Beneath the mark says PREMIUM STONE CHINA, and the next line reads HOMER LAUGHLIN.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 22, 2007)

I don't know about many years ago but Homer laughlin is now located in Newell West Virginia. It's across the Ohio River from East Liverpool. I live about 25 miles from there. They still produce table wares to this day including "Fiesta Ware".


----------



## tncgal (Feb 22, 2007)

Laughlin operated 3 plants in East Liverpool until 1932. In 1905, they built the largest single pottery in the world (at that time) in Newell, WV and operations there began in 1907. This was followed by a second plant in Newell in 1914 and 3 more plants by 1931. 
J


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 22, 2007)

Thank you for the info. I have seen that factory across the river a thousand times and didn't know the whole story. Years ago i dated a girl from East Liverpool. Her mom's best friend worked there. At the time they were making a special run of "Warner Bros. Fiesta Ware". Her friend brought home plates with each different cartoon character on them. I tried to get her to cut loose with them but no luck. I think they were made exclusively for Warner Bros. employees. This post has reminded me of them and I think I'll hit her up to see if the novelty has worn off and she sell them to me now.
   Also I have a friend who's wife was given a white Fiesta Ware Mickey Mouse water pitcher from the owner,Clyde Laughlin. It has his initials on the bottom. I was told that the Disney Fiesta is very difficult to get being as it was only given to the employees there and not even pottery employees could get them.. She said she'd sell it for the right price. Would anyone on here be interested in the pitcher or the plates. If I know what I can get out of them, it will be much easier to make them good enough offers to secure them.


----------



## tncgal (Feb 23, 2007)

Zane, I just did a quick search on eBay.  There's some listed in both active and completed.  Maybe you could get a general idea of value there.

 Also, found this ~ http://www.geocities.com/TelevisionCity/Set/8681/fiesta.html


----------



## amywalker2007 (Feb 23, 2007)

are these shards actually worth anything?


----------



## tncgal (Feb 23, 2007)

No, sorry they aren't worth anything except maybe for mosaics.
 BTW, glass fragments are called shards and pottery fragments are called sh*e*rds.  I just love learning new things, don't you?


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 26, 2007)

TNCGAL...good ta seeya posting again.


----------



## tncgal (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks!  I enjoy helping when I have answers ~ otherwise, I just lurk.  ;-)


----------

